# Nose Issues-Is He Sick?



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I don't know if I'm worrying too much because I'm a new hedgie mama, or if I have a sick boy at home, so I thought this would be the best place to ask. 

Again, after a footbath, Hercules started doing his weird full body hiccup thing. I did notice before I put him in the footbath that he was blowing bubbles out of one nostril every couple of minutes. Then after he blew a bubble he would lick his nose. His nose seemed a little wetter than normal with clear discharge, but not a lot. Even after he stopped blowing bubbles he kept licking his nose (the benefits of having a tongue the length of an anteaters, right?  ) I took him out of the bath and wrapped him in his towel but he kept doing the hiccup thing for about 10 minutes or so. He was also making these wierd little whimpering noises, kind of like a snuffle but a little softer. So we cuddled him for about an hour and he fell asleep, so we put him back in his little igloo.

This morning when I woke up he was in his igloo making the whimpering noises again. Normally when I get up at that time he's eating. I tried to pick him up, and he ran across the cage floor to get away from me. He was really frantically trying to get away. When I picked him up he kept puffing up. So I put him back and he ran into his igloo, where he went to sleep. I should mention he did eat during the night and ran on his wheel (as it was covered in poop this morning).

We have a vet appt tonight, but I hate worrying about him. Normally he's the sweetest little boy who loves nothing more than to cuddle up, but since last night he was been really angry. I thought he was actually going to bite me this morning. He definitely doesn't seem like his normal self. Plus, with the wet nose and nose bubbles I'm worried he's sick. He is about 3 or 4 months old, so maybe he didn't want to be touched because he's quilling? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds like an upper respiratory infection to me... Let us know how the vet appointment goes!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. Do they normally get cranky if they're sick though (kind of like humans do)?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it's good that you're seeing a vet because it could very well be an URI, but this phrase "weird full body hiccup thing." reminds me VERY much of someone who used that description recently and it turned out the hedgie had gotten water up his nose from his bath. Does Hercules ever stick his face in the water? I really hope it's something simple like that and he's not sick. Best of luck at the vet!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

@Jinglesharks - that was me that posted the hiccup thing! :lol: I watched him in the footbath last night, and he didn't even put his face near the water, so I don't know if that's it.

I'll keep you all posted as to what the vet says. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> @Jinglesharks - that was me that posted the hiccup thing! :lol: I watched him in the footbath last night, and he didn't even put his face near the water, so I don't know if that's it.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted as to what the vet says. Thanks everyone!


Haha, no wonder the phrase sounded so familiar! Is he using a water dish or a bottle? Maybe he stuck his face too far in the dish? I've seen Pepper do that before and sneeze after. 
I will keep the little guy in my thoughts and hopefully it's nothing serious. Good luck!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

**UPDATE**

Thanks to all that answered! Herc went to the vet last night, and as it turns out, he has a minor upper respiratory infection. Luckily, the vet said we caught it in plenty of time. She gave him one weeks worth of banana flavored amoxicillin, which he absolutely loves! he thinks it's a special treat, and even seems to like it more than mealies, which I didn't think was possible. Other than that I have a happy healthy baby! He got weighed too, 301 grams! Thanks for all the help guys!

Katie


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> Thanks to all that answered! Herc went to the vet last night, and as it turns out, he has a minor upper respiratory infection. Luckily, the vet said we caught it in plenty of time. She gave him one weeks worth of banana flavored amoxicillin, which he absolutely loves! he thinks it's a special treat, and even seems to like it more than mealies, which I didn't think was possible. Other than that I have a happy healthy baby! He got weighed too, 301 grams! Thanks for all the help guys!
> 
> Katie


That's great to hear, especially that it was caught quickly. So cute that he likes his medicine. :lol: Here's to a quick recovery!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad your guy is doing well! I hope he has a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Wonderful, glad to hear you caught it quickly and that he actually likes his medicine. That's so strange, I've never heard of any animal who actually enjoys liquid medicine. At least you don't have to fight with him to get him to take it!


----------

